# new foster dog



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

This is our newest foster dog, Minnie! She's adorable Our last foster (Hank) was recently adopted. yay!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh what a pretty lady! Hopefully she'll find a great new home like Hank :smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! She's adorable! :biggrin1:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, thats great Hank got his forever home. Don't you love it when that happens? I love, love your new pup. I don't know, there is just something about cattle dogs that trip my trigger, I just adore everything about them. (as if you can't tell). I guess it's lucky I don't live anywhere near you! It's awesome that you open your home to these dogs, hopefully Minnie will find her forever home pretty shortly as well.
Good on ya.


----------

